# Dumb question about exercise



## Pine Marten (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess I should know the answer but - when I exercise, my readings after quite often go down but sometimes go up. For example, I've just done a workout with my new weights (  ) and before exercise it was 6.2 (approx 85-90 mins after lunch) and afterwards it was 6.3. Is the length of time after lunch significant or...?


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 9, 2015)

Meters are allowed to be out by as much as 20%. For all intents and purposes, a 6.2 and 6.3 are the exact same reading.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 9, 2015)

The difference between aerobic and anaerobic exercise can be significant. A weights workout is likely to be anaerobic if aimed at increasing strength, but could be aerobic if you use light weights and lots of repetitions. Anaerobic exercise can raise blood glucose levels, while aerobic exercise eg running, is more likely to reduce blood glucose levels.

However, as DeusXM has already explained, 6.2 to 6.3 isn't really a rise. 

There;s more information about exercising with type 2 diabetes at http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_2_Basics.html


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

I think responses can be very individual. With me, levels will usually go up with running, and then drop lower later, whereas something like weights would reduce my levels within minutes!  The timing of the exercise might be a factor, depending on what you have eaten and whether it is still raising levels.


----------



## Annette (Feb 9, 2015)

Time of day can also be a factor, for example, (as a T1) when I exercise in the morning I only have to have a small snack and reduce my basal insulin by 10%, but in the evening, the same snack and a reduction of 80%.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The more I learn about controlling my diabetes, the more I find I have to learn! 

The good thing is that I'm fitter than I have been for some years, I'm enjoying the exercise I do, and when I see my GP for a medication review on Wednesday I can tell her about my progress!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> Thanks for the replies. The more I learn about controlling my diabetes, the more I find I have to learn!
> 
> The good thing is that I'm fitter than I have been for some years, I'm enjoying the exercise I do, and when I see my GP for a medication review on Wednesday I can tell her about my progress!



Excellent!


----------

